# site original efficace !



## jinx (23 Octobre 2006)

c'est un site sympa et très original : le principe est de discuter de vos problème avec une personne que vous ne connaissez pas, la créatrice du site. Ce site est exclusivement réservé au personne qui ne peuvent parler à personne, soit par gêne, par manque de temps.... ou autre!

Je trouve le concepte original et serviable, et je vous assure que ça marche à merveille!

l'interface du site n'est peu être pas très dynamique, mais ne vous fiez pas au apparence!

http://mysterio258.populus.ch/


Je vous le conseil fortement, c'est très sérieux et votre intimité est tout à fait respecté!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2006)

Je suis très sceptique. :mouais:
Je dirais même que je la sens moyen, c't'affaire...

Mais bon, s'il y en a que ça peut aider...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Octobre 2006)

*Mamyblue*
a un site web ?







:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> Je vous le conseil fortement, c'est très sérieux et votre intimité est tout à fait respecté!


Ca c'est sûr et certain, *tout *indique le serieux  et respect de l'intimité :mouais: 

A commencer par la demande d'envoi d'une adresse  email  

Ouais , ca met en confiance tout de suite ca  

 _comment ca j'ai  comme un  ton légèrement ironico sceptique?_


----------



## katelijn (23 Octobre 2006)

Un  site hébergé en Suisse avec une adresse mail yahoo.fr ça inspire vachement confiance ...:mouais:  

L'est ou le marabout ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Un  site hébergé en Suisse avec une adresse mail yahoo.fr



ça doit etre forcement un vert , voir carrement un rouge :affraid: 
........qui veut nous soutirer des secrets de notre vie


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

Vu les fautes d'orthographe oubli&#233;es, le nombre des suspects s'amenuise&#8230;


----------



## katelijn (23 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Vu les fautes d'orthographe oubliées, le nombre des suspects s'amenuise



    
J'ai pas osé ... trop voyant!!


----------



## marctiger (23 Octobre 2006)

Drôle de tête le propio.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2006)

En tout cas c'est s&#251;r, c'est original.
La-dessus au moins, on se fout pas de nous...


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

De toute façon, quand on peut parler avec iGod...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on, quand on peut parler avec iGod...



Ca faisait longtemps que j'y &#233;tais pas all&#233; 
Pas tr&#232;s fut&#233; le igod  
Lassant


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps que j'y &#233;tais pas all&#233;
> Pas tr&#232;s fut&#233; le igod
> Lassant



Sur qu'il est peut-&#234;tre plus performant sous d'autres formes le i_God_...  

==> []


----------



## Phantastik (24 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi ce site ?:mouais: 
J'avais jamais vu, je suis nouvelle mais ça m'a l'air étrange, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

"Pour l'instant, le site n'est pas encore au point. Mais bientôt, ce sera le cas, pour éviter que des gens ne prennent pas au sérieux ce site, et s'amuse à m'envoyer n'importe quoi! "

ça c'est efficace


----------



## jinx (24 Octobre 2006)

Igod? c'est quoi ce truc??? une blague? Il repond toujours la même chose... HUM

Bref, je vois que bon nombre d'entre vous sont sceptique, et je comprend tout à fais... mais bon, dire que ça sens le roussi parce qu'il y a quelque fautes d'orthographe, que c'est un site suisse et que l'adresse mail est sous yahoo... :mouais: Je tien à signaler que populus est idéal pour créer son site GRATUITEMENT, c'est peu être pour ça qu'elle a choisi ça! Et yahoo est aussi gratuit, donc...

Je ne la défend pas, mais je trouve assez lamentable qu'on se fasse des idées toute faites, parce que "ça fait pas sérieux". Elle m'a aidé à me sentir mieux, et je pense que c'est ça qui compte!

Ok, je laisse tomber, j'aurais peut être pas dû poster....


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> "Pour l'instant, le site n'est pas encore au point. Mais bientôt, ce sera le cas, pour éviter que des gens ne prennent pas au sérieux ce site, et s'amuse à m'envoyer n'importe quoi! "
> 
> ça c'est efficace


et en contradiction avec le propos affiché  

Soit  _"vous pourrez vous confiez sans aucune gêne "_
(Ecoute , dialogue  , OK)

soit l'interlocutrice établit des ...critères sur le dialogue "valable" à SES yeux
( ce qui  est compréhensible , c'est son temps , son choix de vie)
mais  là ce n'est plus du tout la même chose...

Autrement dit : confiez vous mais pas n'importe comment ni sur n'importe quoi.

Alors , est ce encore vraiment  se confier sans aucune gêne ?


----------



## jinx (24 Octobre 2006)

j'ai rien compris à ce que tu as dit^^

sinon, désolé, mais tu te trompe sur toute la ligne... menfin..


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2006)

comment peux tu affirmer que je me trompe sur toute la ligne  si tu dis ne  pas comprendre  ce que j'ai dit? ^^


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> Igod? c'est quoi ce truc??? une blague? Il repond toujours la même chose... HUM



C'est un Chatbot comme Alice par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> j'ai rien compris à ce que tu as dit^^
> 
> sinon, désolé, mais tu te trompe sur toute la ligne... menfin..


Oula... vaut mieux que tu retournes la consulter.


----------



## jinx (25 Octobre 2006)

c'est agréable de poster sur un forum pour se faire prendre pour une idiote, vraiment


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> c'est agréable de poster sur un forum pour se faire prendre pour une idiote, vraiment



Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu sois idiote !

On juge surtout le site que tu nous présentes


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> c'est agr&#233;able de poster sur un forum pour se faire prendre pour une idiote, vraiment


tu crois pas que pour discuter de toi, il vaux mieux le faire avec une personne "physique" et non pas un(e) inconnu(e) sur le net ?!........ 
d&#233;j&#224; que les promesses dans la r&#233;alit&#233;...  mais alors sur un site (celui que tu pr&#233;sentes, par exemple).....


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> c'est agréable de poster sur un forum pour se faire prendre pour une idiote, vraiment





odré a dit:


> Ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu sois idiote !
> 
> On juge surtout le site que tu nous présentes



exactement

Tu n'es pas en cause , c'est  le site  que l'on critique

 bon ,  evidemment si tu défends le site ,on pourra aussi débattre, et  questionner  tes arguments  ou manque d'arguments.


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> c'est agréable de poster sur un forum pour se faire prendre pour une idiote, vraiment



T'inquiète.
Si t'es bien gaulée ca compense.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Vous bilez pas les enfants, elle disait juste que BackCat est méchant. 

Et elle a bien raison.


----------



## Patamach (25 Octobre 2006)

Chiens et chats ne font pas toujours bon ménage


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Tu colles une autruche au milieu, et c'est le merdier...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu colles une autruche au milieu, et c'est le merdier...



Parce que le blork lui il est gentil  

Quant à Backcat, il a le mérite de dire ce qu'il pense


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Parce que le blork lui il est gentil
> (...)


faut juste le faire reluire.... 






   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> c'est agréable de poster sur un forum pour se faire prendre pour une idiote, vraiment


Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, vraiment, mais relis ce que tu as &#233;crit et que je cite... Je m'attache peut-&#234;tre aux apparences, et celles-ci sont peut-&#234;tre trompeuses, mais on ne peut juger quelqu'un que sur ce qu'il montre aux autres.


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2006)

*Mais vous avez rien compris !!!*
 

MYSTERIO
c'est le site secret des membres du cercle !
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Parlez moi d'moi,
y a qu'ça qui m'interresse,
parlez moi d'moi
Ya qu'çà qui m'donne d'l'émoi.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2006)

Ah ...Jeanne...


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Octobre 2006)

Marie jeanne...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parlez moi d'moi,
> y a qu'ça qui m'interresse,
> parlez moi d'moi
> Ya qu'çà qui m'donne d'l'émoi.


Tout est dit et &#231;a rejoint bien ce que je pense


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4026761 a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit et &#231;a rejoint bien ce que je pense


Allez viens, BackCat.
On s'en va.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

Je suis surpris de l'accueil réservé à jinx ... d'autant plus qu'elle est "membre junior" et ne totalise que quelques messages...
Que vous ayez certaines réserves à émettre sur le site qu'elle nous présente c'est le droit le plus strict de chacun à condition d'y mettre une certaine "forme" ... 
Je crois que sa démarche part d'un bon sentiment ... pourquoi ne pas lui faire confiance a priori...
Si ce site n'a aidé qu'une seule personne, en l'occurence jinx, c'est tout bénéf pour elle !
Maintenant, à chacun d'agir comme il le sent ...


----------



## philire (26 Octobre 2006)

Allez dis-le, t'es le père de jinx et c'est ton site


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Allez dis-le, t'es le père de jinx et c'est ton site


 ... non seulement jinx se fait jeter, mais en plus tu veux lui coller un père tel que moi ... petit salopiaux va !!!!!!:rateau:
Pour jinx : t'en fais pas ... d'habitude ils sont pas comme ça ... ... ... ... ils sont PIRES !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... non seulement jinx se fait jeter, mais en plus tu veux lui coller un père tel que moi ... petit salopiaux va !!!!!!:rateau:
> Pour jinx : t'en fais pas ... d'habitude ils sont pas comme ça ... ... ... ... ils sont PIRES !!!!!



Surtout Amok, Backcat et Nephou !


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

Bof, personne n'a &#233;t&#233; m&#233;chant (&#224; part BackCat mais c'est normal )
C'est juste que voil&#224;, tout est dit, &#231;a inspire confiance &#224; personne, bon, voil&#224;...

Je crois qu'il faudrait juste passer &#224; autre chose d'un peu plus rafraichissant, ou cr&#233;atif, ou les deux...

Tiens, Zebig, va faire un tour du c&#244;t&#233; du ch&#226;teau!
Tu vas voir c'est over cool l&#224;-bas, la fiesta et tout.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2006)

Mais comme d&#233;j&#224; dit plus haut , jinx ne se fait pas jeter, enfin pas par tous , pas par moi.

Simplement on peut s'interroger sur la d&#233;marche du site en question. 
La d&#233;marche n'est pas ininteressante, mais... sujette  &#224; questions divers et d&#233;bat.

Et ceci ne devrait pas &#234;tre associ&#233; avec jinx
( sauf si jinx intervient dans le d&#233;bat au sujet du site)

@ jinx
 je suis d'accord avec thebiglebowsky, d'habitude le chambrage  c'est parfois pire.
Mais sache que ce n'est pas dirig&#233; contre toi, mais  concerne  la d&#233;marche du site.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, Zebig, va faire un tour du côté du château!


... une élégante façon de me dire : "bon ! ça y est maintenant ... t'as dit ce que t'avais à dire ... ben dégage alors !!!!!!!!"
Mais t'as de la chance ... tu m'aurais dit "va faire un tour sur OSX !" ... là je l'aurais mal pris !!!!:love:
Bande de nases va !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... une élégante façon de me dire : "bon ! ça y est maintenant ...



Non pas du tout, vas-y, j'te jure ça va être la super surprise! 
C'est une élégante façon de te dire : "vas te faire bannir comme nous ya pas de raison que ce soit toujours les mêmes"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, Zebig, va faire un tour du côté du château!
> Tu vas voir c'est over cool là-bas, la fiesta et tout.



Tu n'as pas honte ! Ce n'est pas parce que l'armée prend tes pustules pour du pop-corn qu'il faut envoyer au casse-pipe ce que Macg a fait de meilleur en espérant ainsi pouvoir en garder deux on trois intactes !


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas honte ! Ce n'est pas parce que l'armée prend tes pustules pour du pop-corn qu'il faut envoyer au casse-pipe ce que Macg a fait de meilleur en espérant ainsi pouvoir en garder deux on trois intactes !


Woah c'est bon h&#233;, ya pas de raison que le vieux se fasse pas pourrir sa face comme les autres!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Woah c'est bon hé, ya pas de raison que le vieux se fasse pas pourrir sa face comme les autres!


Euh ! tu devineras aisément ce que le "vieux" te dit !!!! petit morpioneux !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Woah c'est bon h&#233;, ya pas de raison que le vieux se fasse pas pourrir sa face comme les autres!



'Tain! y'a starmac qui leur chatouille le roustons &#224; la brsose &#224; bougies, mon Bobby...    
J'ai mes sources


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Octobre 2006)

*Cadeau, mon Bobby... *:love:   

Allez donc faire de l'esprit dans l'enclos, Monsieur Patoch. Vos talents y seront appr&#233;ci&#233;s ! Se porter prisonnier a cette heure ! Vous ne respectez donc rien ?!

G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, je vous informe que l'arm&#233;e dictatoriale du Territoire de Portfolio vient de passer par les armes quelques pseudos hasardeux qui avaient cru bon se tenir &#224; l'&#233;cart par chez nous. Conform&#233;ment &#224; notre accord, j'ai imm&#233;diatement fait passer les "&#233;gar&#233;s" au supplice du pal, vous pouvez les appr&#233;cier directement de votre Chateau en regardant vers notre fronti&#232;re commune. 

Votre D&#233;vou&#233; Co-Dictateur supr&#234;me du Territoire de Portfolio et de l'Arlonie lib&#233;r&#233;e


Merci, cher Alem : je savais pouvoir compter sur vous ! Pas comme ce Foguenne qui ne pense qu'a boire !
A propos de boire, si vous "tombez" sur Mackie, notre traducteur, dites lui que nous le cherchons pour r&#233;diger la nouvelle constitution !

je viens de le rep&#233;rer sur un passage pi&#233;ton attendant un hypoth&#233;tique 4x4 pour lui dire que le feu est aux ranchs...

u'il cesse l&#224; ses enfantillages et rapplique ventre &#224; terre (ce qui devrait &#234;tre dans ses possibilit&#233;s vu le houblon qu'il fait pousser dans ses intestins).

C'est bien d&#233;sert par ici ?!...... 

bougez pas j'observe, je m'impr&#232;gne de l'atmosph&#232;re du lieu, ne vous d&#233;rangez pas pour moi..... j'ai des fresques &#224; "commettre"... 





P.S : c'est &#224; qui tout ces g&#233;missements ?!.....

Cool, un ch&#226;teau d&#233;sert&#8230;
Des chefs de campagne fiers d'eux, qui ronflent et p&#232;tent.
Des ex-dignitaires perdus&#8230;

On pr&#233;pare l'hiver ?

Apparemment oui...

Il me semble que je suis bien seule &#224; roder dans les couloirs de ce grand ch&#226;teau vide... Tu crois qu'il y a tjrs ton sauna ou il est envahi de militaires bedonnant et houblonn&#233;s ?

Sans vouloir &#234;tre salace, on peut l&#233;gitimement de poser la question&#8230;
Le militaire se gausse de ses conqu&#234;tes guerri&#232;res et f&#233;minines mais dans la vie il d&#233;file, marche en file et comme dit le dicton :

qui marche en file s'enfile

Citation:
Post&#233; par thebiglebowsky 
Euh d&#233;sol&#233; de vous d&#233;ranger mais il est o&#249; Bobby que je lui p&#232;te la g...... !!!!!!!!!
Aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, Bobby crame dans la rotisssoire un pieu lui traversant proprement le corps de cul en bouche

Citation:
Post&#233; par Craquounette 
Et le G&#233;n&#233;ral est au 1er rang en principe... 
Mais je ne sais pas si dans son cas, &#224; l'instar de Bobby, le pieu d&#233;passe de la bouche&#8230;

Quoique chez les militaires, il y en aura bien un pour s'en vanter d'ici peu&#8230;

Citation:
Post&#233; par PATOCHMAN 
C'est un fil &#224; flood pour modos, ici?... 
Tout a fait ... en plus ils sont a cot&#233; de leurs pompes ... z'ont rien compris ... comme d'hab ...

Note que je verrais bien un gouvernement avec Nephou en Ma&#238;tre, le chaton en EBO et le g&#233;n&#233;ral en Chambellan, le p'tit Alem en ministre des affaires culturelles...

non ?

...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

Quelle belle bande de salopards!  

Et zebig qui veut me p&#233;ter la gueule!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Octobre 2006)

Tout ça c'est collabos et compagnie,mon Bobby...


----------



## katelijn (26 Octobre 2006)

ha ... c'est ici que ça se passe? Je prépare ma réponse et tout ça ... et j'ai pas le droit d'y aller ... donc voilà sur le Maître du  Château:



Craquounette a dit:


> Note que je verrais bien un gouvernement avec Nephou en Maître, le chaton en EBO et le général en Chambellan, le p'tit Alem en ministre des affaires culturelles...
> 
> non ?



Oui!!!! :affraid: :casse:  Franco, Franco tiene el culo blanco porque su mujer se lo lava con Ariel, ... y la Reina Sofía se lo lava con lejía ( el Rey de Borbon con jabón)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Octobre 2006)

Citation:
Posté par thebiglebowski
Il avait donc raison ... on sait s'amuser ici !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps : pourrais-je opérer quelques mouvements de va-et-vient avec le pieu ... ça me ferait bien plaisir !!!!! Arfffff !!!!!


Citation:
Posté par starmac 
Aux dernières nouvelles, Bobby crame dans la rotisssoire un pieu lui traversant proprement le corps de cul en bouche
... Il avait donc raison ... on sait s'amuser ici !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ps : pourrais-je opérer quelques mouvements de va-et-vient avec le pieu ... ça me ferait bien plaisir !!!!! Arfffff !!!!!

Bien sûr.
Houlà, ça fait peur.
Si tu veux cumuler l'abus de pouvoir par la connerie, libre à toi, bien entendu : tu démontres à l'envi que tu peux le faire.
Merci aussi à toi. Bel exemple.


J'en ai rien à foutre, du jeu, en vrai : comme chacun de vous ici sans doute.
C'est juste la méthode que je trouve débile, et une légitimité à utiliser le pouvoir qui tombe un peu en lambeaux. Mais juste à mes yeux.
En soi rien de grave, hein ??
Bonne soirée à vous.
Vincent


----------



## katelijn (26 Octobre 2006)

Bon, c'est pas le tout, ... rassemblement ou?  
Parce que là ... a force de lécher des bottes vous allez bouffer du cirage ...


----------



## katelijn (26 Octobre 2006)

No comment:  

_"Bien s&#251;r.
 Houl&#224;, &#231;a fait peur.
 Si tu veux cumuler l'abus de pouvoir par la connerie, libre &#224; toi, bien entendu : tu d&#233;montres &#224; l'envi que tu peux le faire.
 Merci aussi &#224; toi. Bel exemple.


 J'en ai rien &#224; foutre, du jeu, en vrai : comme chacun de vous ici sans doute.
 C'est juste la m&#233;thode que je trouve d&#233;bile, et une l&#233;gitimit&#233; &#224; utiliser le pouvoir qui tombe un peu en lambeaux. Mais juste &#224; mes yeux.
 En soi rien de grave, hein ??"
 Bonne soir&#233;e &#224; vous.

_

Je reprends ma libert&#233; de gambader ou je veux, tr&#233;s loin d'un monde ferm&#233;!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

1/ Sur le site original et efficace  : je soup&#231;onne jinx de nous faire une pub d&#233;guis&#233;e pour son site dont elle n'ose s'avouer ouvertement la cr&#233;atrice parce qu'elle sait que c'est interdit. D'o&#249; ma perplexit&#233;, additionn&#233;e du fait que les n&#233;vroses sur internet sont assez nombreuses et profondes (cf le fil du ch&#226;teau) pour qu'une enfant, aussi charmante et jouvencelle soit-elle, en rajoute par son inexp&#233;rience ing&#233;nue.
2/ Bon... le ch&#226;teau,  va falloir y survivre hein ? Parce que c'est pas comme &#231;a que vous allez obtenir quoi que ce soit de la part de personnes aussi but&#233;es et imb&#233;cilement imbues d'elles-m&#234;mes que moi. Mais vous le savez et je suppute que c'est &#231;a qui &#233;nerve certains 
3/ Bonne nuit. Moi je vais bien dormir  J'ai pass&#233; une excellente journ&#233;e :love:


----------



## tinibook (27 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout ça c'est collabos et compagnie,mon Bobby...


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2006)

Vive Wikip&#233;dia....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Va te coucher va  La journ&#233;e &#224; &#233;t&#233; rude, mais celle de demain pourrait &#234;tre pire


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027175 a dit:
			
		

> Va te coucher va  La journ&#233;e &#224; &#233;t&#233; rude, mais celle de demain pourrait &#234;tre pire


c'est possible ?!....  
peux pas aller pioncer, je suis "_attach&#233;_" &#224; ma table &#224; dessin !... :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Octobre 2006)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Bon... le ch&#226;teau, va falloir y survivre hein ?



Pfff...
Alors l&#224;, BackCat, quand tu dis des trucs comme &#231;a, la l&#233;gitimit&#233; de ton pouvoir qui t'aide &#224; choper des gonzesses tout &#231;a tombe en lambeaux...
Enfin &#224; mes yeux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2006)

Oui, certes... En plus on ne peut pas dire que nous traînions déjà beaucoup dans les couloirs de ce boui-boui moyenâgeux... Contrairement à un de nos petits camarades qui a toujours été attiré par les oripeaux des "puissants"... Mais nous lui pardonnons, car nous savons que chez lui ça relève du pathologique...


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2006)

sacr&#233; Ed !!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2006)

... Pour ne pas le nommer...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027168 a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Bon... le ch&#226;teau,  va falloir y survivre hein ? Parce que c'est pas comme &#231;a que vous allez obtenir quoi que ce soit de la part de personnes aussi but&#233;es et imb&#233;cilement imbues d'elles-m&#234;mes que moi. Mais vous le savez et je suppute que c'est &#231;a qui &#233;nerve certains


Perso, je ne m'&#233;nerve jamais : je salis. &#199;a n'est pas plus efficace, mais &#231;a me donne le r&#233;jouissant spectacle de la col&#232;re d'autrui. Mesquinerie que j'assume parfaitement par ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Ah ! Nous avons des r&#233;jouissances communes   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027464 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Nous avons des réjouissances communes   :rose:


Il paraît.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, certes... En plus on ne peut pas dire que nous traînions déjà beaucoup dans les couloirs de ce boui-boui moyenâgeux... Contrairement à un de nos petits camarades qui a toujours été attiré par les oripeaux des "puissants"... Mais nous lui pardonnons, car nous savons que chez lui ça relève du pathologique...





tirhum a dit:


> sacré Ed !!...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Pour ne pas le nommer...



Ca va les gars? Il est sympa votre enclos?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Tu sais que tu risques d'&#234;tre tondu toi, &#224; la lib&#233;ration ? Bon. Ok. La lib&#233;ration n'est rien moins qu'improbable... mais quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027492 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que tu risques d'&#234;tre tondu toi, &#224; la lib&#233;ration ? Bon. Ok. La lib&#233;ration n'est rien moins qu'improbable... mais quand m&#234;me...


Je devrais bien r&#233;ussir &#224; retourner ma veste au bon moment..


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ca va les gars? Il est sympa votre enclos?


 

J'ai vu pire.
Surtout quand malgré le couvre feu quelques paquets arrivent à destination 

Bon le froid arrivant, faut trouver des peaux de bêtes pour survivre. Mais ça c'est fait 


(ps : ça t'ira très bien la tonsure, y'a un club select par ici déjà )


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2006)

Ah ouaih, c'est par ici les commentaires..
Ok.

cf posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents etc.
@ Patochman : j'ai peut &#234;tre chauf&#233; les roustons de nos amis les verts... mais pas bien longtemps  

Edit : 'tain, qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de ressortir un double pseudo pour poster ? le voil&#224; banni du fil aussi


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

Ce sont peut-être aussi les modos qui créent des multi-pseudo pour avoir le plaisir de les bannir ensuite.....(faut être cinglé mais ca se pourrait bien)


----------



## jinx (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027168 a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Sur le site original et efficace  : je soupçonne jinx de nous faire une pub déguisée pour son site dont elle n'ose s'avouer ouvertement la créatrice parce qu'elle sait que c'est interdit. D'où ma perplexité, additionnée du fait que les névroses sur internet sont assez nombreuses et profondes (cf le fil du château) pour qu'une enfant, aussi charmante et jouvencelle soit-elle, en rajoute par son inexpérience ingénue.
> 2/ Bon... le château,  va falloir y survivre hein ? Parce que c'est pas comme ça que vous allez obtenir quoi que ce soit de la part de personnes aussi butées et imbécilement imbues d'elles-mêmes que moi. Mais vous le savez et je suppute que c'est ça qui énerve certains
> 3/ Bonne nuit. Moi je vais bien dormir  J'ai passé une excellente journée :love:




héhé, backcat, arrête, tu me surestime!

Je ne sais absolument pas comment faire un site! Je sais même pas comment changer la langue sur mon ordi, alors faire un site...  Bref, crois ce que tu veux, c'est pas mon problème.

Appart ça, j'était parti d'un bon sentiment, peut être que je suis pas la seule ado sur ce forum, ça aurait pu en intéressé d'autre! Je fais pas de la pub, c'est juste que c'est un bon moyen de ne plus vraiment se sentir mal, mais bon, je sais que c'est difficile à le croire. C'est juste que ça marche, et si vous y croyez pas, tant pis.

Donc pour en revenir au début de mon message, c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, je suis  déjà nulle pour faire un blog, alors un site...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Franchement, jinx, si ce n'est pas toi, donc, m&#233;fie toi de ce genre de trucs. Surtout si tu es effectivement encore une ado. Y'a plein de tar&#233;s sur internet. Et ici aussi ! La seule diff&#233;rence, c'est qu'ici tu peux partir du principe qu'on est tous tar&#233;s, et que c'est mieux de le savoir. Par contre, tu ne connais pas la personne qui a fait ce cabinet psy amateur et g&#233;n&#233;ralement, il ne faut pas prendre ces trucs &#224; la l&#233;g&#232;re. C'est clair qu'&#224; l'adolescence, les sources de malaises sont nombreuses. Mais il ne faut pas croire que ce genre de truc peut vraiment t'aider. Pose toi de vraies questions : et si derri&#232;re ce nouvel ami "virtuel" que tu ne connais pas et &#224; qui tu accordes ta confiance se cachait une secte ? Je suis s&#233;rieux et je n'ai pas envie de te faire imaginer pire, mais attendre autant d'un truc anonyme ou presque de ce genre, c'est dangereux, jinx.

Il y a bien d'autres ado ici, mais peut-&#234;tre pas tant que tu le crois (esp&#232;res ?) la moyenne d'&#226;ge est plut&#244;t "&#233;lev&#233;e" disons


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Octobre 2006)

Surtout que certains posteurs ici pr&#233;sent augmentent s&#233;rieusement la moyenne d'&#226;ge. 


_Plus s&#233;rieusement, et &#231;a me fait mal de le dire , Backcat a raison. Fais gaffe &#224; toi. _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4030023 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien d'autres ado ici, mais peut-être pas tant que tu le crois (espères ?) la moyenne d'âge est plutôt "élevée" disons




*Ouais c'est thebig*
qui plombe la moyenne !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4030023 a dit:
			
		

> Et ici aussi ! La seule diff&#233;rence, c'est qu'ici tu peux partir du principe qu'on est tous tar&#233;s, et que c'est mieux de le savoir.



C'est une sage parole. D'ailleurs quand je me suis aper&#231;ue de cet &#233;tat de faits c'est la principale raison qui m'a convaincue de continuer &#224; poster ici (dans le Bar)


----------



## jinx (29 Octobre 2006)

je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'il faut être prudent, mais il ne faut pas voir le mal partout! Si c'est une secte ou autre, ils m'auraient déjà demandé de l'argent, le numéro de carte de crédit, ou je sais pas quoi, et si je vois que ça dégénère, je suis pas assez stupide pour tomber dans le panneaux. Les ados sont pas tous des débiles naïfs! :rateau: 

J'ai quand même évalué le risque, et j'ai bien réfléchi avant de m'y lancer. Si ça peut m'aider, je vois pas ou est le problème.
J'ai beaucoup de peine à parler au autre, donc je maintien que ce site est bien, mais si c'est une secte, un pervers, un psycopate D ), je saurai prendre les bonnes décisions! 

sinon, merci de me mettre en garde


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> je suis pas assez stupide pour tomber dans le panneaux. Les ados sont pas tous des débiles naïfs! :rateau:



Mais non, tu penses, on a jamais dit ça...          




jinx a dit:


> j'ai bien réfléchi



*LA PREUVE !!!!!!!!!!! *


Meuh oui, meuh oui...
Putain on rigole sans déconner.... merci à tous !!!!!!


----------



## gazobu (29 Octobre 2006)

oooooooooooh! les évadés du château,
maintenant vous venez foutre la zone dans un fil de piscologi


----------



## NED (29 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> oooooooooooh! les évadés du château,
> maintenant vous venez foutre la zone dans un fil de piscologi



Non Non,
juste dans un fil ou les gens ne savent pas écrire !!!


----------



## gazobu (29 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Non Non,
> juste dans un fil ou les gens ne savent pas écrire !!!


en vers ou en vert ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> en vers ou en vert ?



en vers et contre tous


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> oooooooooooh! les évadés du château,
> maintenant vous venez foutre la zone dans un fil de piscologi



Désolé mais je ne fous le bronx qu'au château


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne fous le bronx qu'au château



Tu eu foutu !
tu eu !!!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> c'est juste que c'est un bon moyen de ne plus vraiment se sentir mal, mais bon, je sais que c'est difficile à le croire. C'est juste que ça marche, et si vous y croyez pas, tant pis.


Bien sûr que cela peut faire du bien de parler ou d'écrire à quelqu'un. 
Le souci c'est avec qui.
Là, avec ce site là,  c'est le brouillard total.




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4030023 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, jinx, si ce n'est pas toi, donc, méfie toi de ce genre de trucs. Surtout si tu es effectivement encore une ado. Y'a plein de tarés sur internet. Et ici aussi ! La seule différence, c'est qu'ici tu peux partir du principe qu'on est tous tarés, et que c'est mieux de le savoir. Par contre, tu ne connais pas la personne qui a fait ce cabinet psy amateur et généralement, il ne faut pas prendre ces trucs à la légère. C'est clair qu'à l'adolescence, les sources de malaises sont nombreuses. Mais il ne faut pas croire que ce genre de truc peut vraiment t'aider. Pose toi de vraies questions : et si derrière ce nouvel ami "virtuel" que tu ne connais pas et à qui tu accordes ta confiance se cachait une secte ? Je suis sérieux et je n'ai pas envie de te faire imaginer pire, mais attendre autant d'un truc anonyme ou presque de ce genre, c'est dangereux, jinx.
> )


+1
Ne rien savoir de la personne en face est un réel risque.

Le seul point sur lequel je suis en léger désaccord c'est  "_ il ne faut pas croire que ce genre de truc peut vraiment aider"
_
Ca peut aider , mais à condition que cela se fasse pas n'importe comment ( et via ce site là , ca se fait n'importe comment)

Verbaliser -par écrit ou oralement- est un bon outil.
Qui a servi et sert sous divers formes très variées
( depuis le journal intime jusqu'à, conversation amicale avec un proche , écoute anonyme va des services d'écoutants formés,  thérapie, groupe de soutien. etc)

Le problème avec CE site , et comme Backcat j'insiste , c'est que là personne ne sait RIEN sur la personne en face.
Et il est très facile d'établir une relation semblant  de confiance avec précisement une personne en demande d'écoute et traversant une phase difficile. C'est même ce qu'il y a de plus facile.



jinx a dit:


> je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'il faut être prudent, mais il ne faut pas voir le mal partout! Si c'est une secte ou autre, ils m'auraient déjà demandé de l'argent, le numéro de carte de crédit, ou je sais pas quoi, et si je vois que ça dégénère, je suis pas assez stupide pour tomber dans le panneaux. Les ados sont pas tous des débiles naïfs! :rateau:
> 
> J'ai quand même évalué le risque, et j'ai bien réfléchi avant de m'y lancer. Si ça peut m'aider, je vois pas ou est le problème.
> J'ai beaucoup de peine à parler au autre, donc je maintien que ce site est bien, mais si c'est une secte, un pervers, un psycopate D ), je saurai prendre les bonnes décisions!



bien sûr il ne faut pas voir le mal partout.
Mais l'anonymat du web permet  à toutes sortes de bizarreries de se déployer .
On peut parfaitement entrer en relation , sans le réaliser, avec une personne qui joue des double-jeux ou triple jeux , hyper manipulatrice ( et les bons manipulateurs sont plus difficlle à percer à jour qu'on le croit et c'est rarement le manipulé qui le voit) 
Cette personne peut agir seule ou au sein d'une structure ( dont secte) avec des objectifs bien differents de ceux " affichés".
Une personne ( ou structure)  qu avancerait de manière masquée ne cherchera pas , dans un premier temps, à avoir un numero de carte de crédit ou autre. 
Par contre en établissant une relation de confiance, rassurante, elle peut accroitre l'emprise sur l'autre.
Et plus tard , bien plus tard , chercher à en profiter .
C'est plus efficace et bien plus effrayant.
Il y a un réel risque.

Par ailleurs je signale qu'il existe des solutions alternatives qui elles n'avancent pas masquées.
Je ne sais pas où jinx vit , mais il existe d'autres solutionsque ce site là, à commencer par les lignes d'appels anonymes ( et souvent numero vert ou local) , gérées par des gens formés.

Au fait jinx , si tu veux échanger que par écrit voici un des lieux web SERIEUX, parmi d'autres serieux, où tu pourras te confier , mais là , sans risques.
C'est la version internet d'un service réputé.
Tu devrais plutôt dialoguer par ce genre de biais sérieux plutôt qu'avec l'inconnu total.

sos-amitie par internet


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Désolé mais je ne fous le bronx qu'au château


ça ce sera répété à qui de droit


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Là, avec ce site là,  c'est le brouillard total.
> (...) Le problème avec CE site , et comme Backcat j'insiste , c'est que là personne ne sait RIEN sur la personne en face.



Bon, on fait quoi, on va y foutre le merdier alors? 

Chuis sûr que si on s'y met tous, l'autre zinzin d'en face arrêtera d'emmerder Jinx...  

(Comment ça j'ai rien compris? )


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chuis sûr que si on s'y met tous, l'autre zinzin d'en face arrêtera d'emmerder Jinx


chiche ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> chiche ...


T'as pas id&#233;e de quoi il est capable...


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as pas id&#233;e de quoi il est capable...


tu crois ?
m&#234;me de &#231;a &#8230;  noooooooon, pire !?!




[belle &#233;poque que les lampes flood ]


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as pas id&#233;e de quoi il est capable...


Si &#231;a m'amuse je peux rester sur le coup suuuuuuuper longtemps!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Marche &#224; suivre

Vous &#234;tes tomb&#233; par hasard sur ce site, qui ne vous inspire pas forc&#233;ment confiance &#224; premi&#232;re vue. Normal : se confier &#224; quelqu'un que vous ne connaissez pas, quel blague! Pourtant, vous lisez les diff&#233;rents points du site, et remarquez que c'est vrai, vous n'arrivez pas &#224; dire &#224; votre femme, m&#232;re, belle-m&#232;re, ami, ce qui vous tracasse, emp&#234;che de dormir... C'est normal, tout le monde est comme &#231;a, moi la premi&#232;re! C'est pour &#231;a que vous cliquez sur "Comment faire?". 

Vous verrez, c'est tr&#232;s simple! 

1) Lisez bien pourquoi nous avons fait ce site, dans quel but, &#231;a vous rassurera peut &#234;tre! 

2) Une fois que vous avez compris que je nous ne sommes ni des charlatantes, ni des pseudo-voyantes, envoyez, &#224; Lisa ou &#224; moi ( voir rubrique Lisa ou Lorine) un e-mail, en commen&#231;ant par donner votre nom, pour que l'on puisse entretenir un dialogue, et ensuite pr&#233;senter votre probl&#232;me. Sachez que:  
- Quelque soit le probl&#232;me, nous en parlerons avec vous. 
- Nous ne moquerons pas, j'ai moi m&#234;me eu quelque secrets assez &#233;trange, donc faites moi confiance. 
- Si vous voulez arr&#234;ter le dialogue, il suffit de nous pr&#233;venir par mail. 

3) Lorsque nous vous r&#233;ponderai, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; nous tutoyer, &#224; nous parler comme une amie, &#234;tre sans g&#234;ne... Nous ne vous for&#231;ons en aucun cas &#224; nous divulguer votre adresse, relation sexuelle, votre vie familliale, &#224; moins que le probl&#232;me en question soit dans l'un de ces th&#232;me. 

Vous voyez, ce n'est pas sorcier! 

Ah oui tout &#231;a pour dire que le site &#224; changer sa description, et quelques d&#233;tails depuis que jinx l'a pr&#233;sent&#233; ici.....


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si ça m'amuse je peux rester sur le coup suuuuuuuper longtemps!


ce qui n'est pas l'avis de ces dames :love:



odré a dit:


> j'ai moi même eu quelque secrets assez étrange


des raëliennes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> ce qui n'est pas l'avis de ces dames :love:


Effectivement. Il faudrait demander &#224; DocEvil, &#224; ce qu'il para&#238;t.


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Effectivement. Il faudrait demander à DocEvil, à ce qu'il paraît


celui là, ne m'en parles pas
c'est un usurpateur de titre
il se fait appeler Doc alors qu'il écrit hors thèse


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> des ra&#235;liennes ?



Je sais pas mais elles ont l'air de s'&#234;tre adapt&#233;e &#224; partir de ce qu'il a &#233;t&#233; dit ici !


----------



## katelijn (31 Octobre 2006)

Le profil de Lisa est très intéressant :mouais: :hein: 
Vous en connaissez beaucoup des précoces comme ça?


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

odré et katelijn, vous devriez écrire à vos admin chéris,
afin qu'ils embauchent ces 2 nanas et lieux et places de quelques vilains modos


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Le profil de Lisa est très intéressant :mouais: :hein:
> Vous en connaissez beaucoup des précoces comme ça?



Et quand on regarde la syntaxe et les fautes d'orthographes, franchement :mouais: :hein: fiabilité :affraid: :sick: 

"Profil*e* 

Etudiante en psychiatrie, spécialisée dans la pédiatrie, Lisa est fiable à 100A 18 ans, elle a décidé d'aider, tout comme moi, les personnes qui ont besoin de se faire entendre.  

Pourquoi faire ce site? : Pour aider les jeunes de mon âges."


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et quand on regarde la syntaxe et les fautes d'orthographes, franchement :mouais: :hein:



L'hôpital...
La charité...
Tout ça quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'hôpital...
> La charité...
> Tout ça quoi...



Ok, d'accord, mais je me propose pas d'aider les autres psychologiquement ...

Si tu viens me parler de tes problèmes, je peux te dire que tu seras bien reçu !


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4033555 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on regarde la syntaxe et les fautes d'orthographes, franchement :mouais: :hein: fiabilit&#233; :affraid: :sick:



Mauvaise langue   

C'est magnifique!
  voil&#224;  une future p&#233;dio psy qui pratique l'empathie avec une certaine client&#232;le  &#224; fond   

( elle doit &#234;tre bonne en &#233;changes en langue.... SMS  )

edit


> Je sais pas mais elles ont l'air de s'&#234;tre adapt&#233;e &#224; partir de ce qu'il a &#233;t&#233; dit ici !


 une bien belle capacit&#233; d'adaptation  &#224; ce que les autres veulent entendre... Ca rassure....
Que c'est beau


----------



## gazobu (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> elle a décidé d'aider, tout comme moi, les personnes qui ont besoin de se faire entendre


c'est de la pub masquée pour une boîte de sonorisation


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> http://www.pearl.fr:80/images/produits/PE5269.jpg[/IMG]



*MOINS FORT, MOINS FORT, PLUS PERSONNE M'ENTENDS
*


----------



## NED (1 Novembre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> c'est de la pub masquée pour une boîte de sonorisation



Tu l'as piqué a Michaël Youn?
_Ba t'as gardé le meilleur truc en fait..... _


----------



## jinx (1 Novembre 2006)

je tien à signaler à la personne qui me soupçonne d'avoir fait ce site qu'elles sont plusieurs à faire marcher ce système, donc si il y a des modifications, j'y suis pour rien. 

La prochaine fois que j'aurai un site à proposer, je le garderai pour moi, vu que visiblement ça fait ch*er tout le monde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> La prochaine fois que j'aurai un site à proposer, je le garderai pour moi, vu que visiblement ça fait ch*er tout le monde.



Oh non, fais pas la pute, fais péter, on a bien rigolé! 

Et pis hé arrête de le prendre comme ça dis donc, tout le monde a été très gentil avec toi il me semble, non?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> La prochaine fois que j'aurai un site &#224; proposer, je le garderai pour moi, vu que visiblement &#231;a fait ch*er tout le monde.


Ca ne fait pas ch**er
Ce qu'on dit c'est  que ce site est tr&#232;s suspect



bobbynountchak a dit:


> dis donc, tout le monde a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s gentil avec toi il me semble, non?


Plus que ca m&#234;me
On pr&#233;conise une grande prudence
Apr&#232;s c'est &#224; ses risques et pu&#233;rile

_ (&#224; ses  risques et pu&#233;rile_;  tr&#232;s bon ca , je m'en suis d&#233;j&#224; servi ,  et l&#224;, c'est pile dans le contexte)


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> je tien à signaler à la personne qui me soupçonne d'avoir fait ce site qu'elles sont plusieurs à faire marcher ce système, donc si il y a des modifications, j'y suis pour rien.
> 
> La prochaine fois que j'aurai un site à proposer, je le garderai pour moi, vu que visiblement ça fait ch*er tout le monde.




Disons que le monde est partagé entre ceux qui s'en cognent et ceux qui rigolent comme des baleines....

Allez va... circule, je suis énervé là...


----------



## tinibook (1 Novembre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> La prochaine fois que j'aurai un site à proposer, je le garderai pour moi, vu que visiblement ça fait ch*er tout le monde.



L'important c'est le parfum...


----------



## gazobu (2 Novembre 2006)

jinx a dit:


> http://mysterio258.populus.ch/


bon, le contenu on a tout dit 
mais allez voir les "Annonces Google" en marge droite (ça marche dans toutes les pages)
édifiant ce qu'en pensent les robots de Google :mouais:
suis curieux de savoir ce que les nanas ont pu mettre comme mots clés d'indexation


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> suis curieux de savoir ce que les nanas ont pu mettre comme mots clés d'indexation



Heu....."mes petits secrets de femme"    :love:


----------



## gazobu (2 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Heu....."mes petits secrets de femme"    :love:


du genre comment se protéger le pied lorsqu'on le prend ?
puisque Google répond pour Lisa :
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*Chaussette Médicale*
[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]Chaussette, médicale et pour enfant diabète, varices, contention
[/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif]www.socksbee.com
:mouais:
[/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

Bon allez hop... Finalement, &#231;a tourne rond et je vois poindre le point de godwin...

Et puis &#231;a m'arrange. Tout a &#233;t&#233; dit. Ce site est suspect pour la majorit&#233; des intervenants, nous avons mis gentiment en garde une ado que nous conseils ennuient, la boucle est boucl&#233;e. Putain de foss&#233; des g&#233;n&#233;rations, va !


----------

